# 4790K Temp at IDLE



## mcraygsx (Jul 29, 2014)

Hello I recently upgraded to 4790K while still utilizing old Asus MAXIMUS VI Hero Mainboard.

While Sitting IDLE on Windows 8.1 TEMPS runs at 40 C. Now I am using a high end and very old Noctua NH‑D14 Processor cooler with Tuniq TX-4 Extreme.

When I stress the CPU using Prime95 the Temperature goes up to 89c and stays around that area. Are these normal Temperatures for 4790K. Should I reseat and re apply the Thermal paste or these look normal ?

I have not attempted to overclock it. Room temperatures is usually around 70's with AC blowing close to the system. In the same case my Radeon 290X idles at 37c. Any suggestions on how I can lower these temperatures.

CPU IDLE 40C
CPU IDLE Volt 0.672v
PRIME 95 100% Load 89c
CryENGINE 100% Load 77c

My system specs are
CPU: Intel Core i7 4790K
Mainboard: ASUS MAXIMUX VI Hero
GPU: Powercolor PCS+ 290X
Monitor : 3x Samsung B2430HD
RAM: G.SKILL Sniper Gaming Series 32GB (
HDD: Corsair Force Series GT CSSD
CPU Cooler: NOCTUA NH D14
OS: Windows 8.1 Pro 64-bit
PSU: Antec TP3 TRIO 650


----------



## Toothless (Jul 29, 2014)

What is the fan config in your case? Sounds like the air is just not being moved.


----------



## mcraygsx (Jul 29, 2014)

Forgot to mention that these temp are while Side of a case is OPEN. Also NOCTUA NH D15 is utilizing both fans it came with. Both fans are running at 60% - 80% moderate speed since these are designed for low PRM, Max Airflow.

Airflow is pretty decent in my case, Air is flowing from Top to Bottom.


----------



## Toothless (Jul 29, 2014)

But what configuration are the fans in? Front intake and back outtake? Top fans? Side fans? Fans with fans on them?


----------



## Jetster (Jul 29, 2014)

Did you apply the paste properly? What are you reading temps with?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 29, 2014)

What are your Ambient temps?

Nevermind, missed the 70 degrees room temperature. I wouldn't be too worried about idle temps to be completely honest. Load is what you should be more worried about. 



mcraygsx said:


> Forgot to mention that these temp are while Side of a case is OPEN. Also NOCTUA NH D15 is utilizing both fans it came with. Both fans are running at 60% - 80% moderate speed since these are designed for Max Airflow at low speeds.
> 
> Airflow is pretty decent in my case, Air is flowing from Top to Bottom.



Going by proper laws of physics, heat rises, so it should be from bottom to top. Air coming in from the front and bottom of the case, to the rear and top.


----------



## mcraygsx (Jul 29, 2014)

w





Lightbulbie said:


> But what configuration are the fans in? Front intake and back outtake? Top fans? Side fans? Fans with fans on them?



Case has two additional low RPM 140mm INTAKE Fans blow directly into the CPU Heatsink and backplate of GPU. Also there is additional PSU Exhaust Fan at bottom of the case.

You all think its the problem with airflow? even thought my Case is not closed.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 29, 2014)

mcraygsx said:


> Case has two additional low RPM 140mm Fans which are pulling the air Inside case from TOP Vents directly into the CPU Heatsink and backplate of GPU. Also there is additional PSU Exhaust Fan at bottom of the case.



Wrong, air should be pulled up and out of the top of the case. Not intake. Generally rule of thumb is that the top and rear of the case is where the exhaust (hot air) should come out of.


----------



## mcraygsx (Jul 29, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Wrong, air should be pulled up and out of the top of the case. Not intake. Generally rule of thumb is that the top and rear of the case is where the exhaust (hot air) should come out of.




I will re arrange those Fan settings. Also what are the Normal IDLE/Load temp for 4790k should looks  like on this massive cooler ?


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 29, 2014)

Idle seems a little high, I'd check the vcore in the BIOS.  I've heard reports of some z87 boards giving the CPU way too much voltage when set to auto.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 29, 2014)

newtekie1 said:


> Idle seems a little high, I'd check the vcore in the BIOS. * I've heard reports of some z87 boards giving the CPU way too much voltage when set to auto*.



This is true, I forgot about that.


----------



## mcraygsx (Jul 29, 2014)

newtekie1 said:


> Idle seems a little high, I'd check the vcore in the BIOS.  I've heard reports of some z87 boards giving the CPU way too much voltage when set to auto.



my IDLE Volt is 0.672v.

Here it is from CPUZ
http://i.imgur.com/xclBySe.png

I can try to offset (-) little voltage and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 30, 2014)

I don't know about everyone else, but I would be much more interested in a picture of how everything is configured in your case. I want to be able to see your case as you can, so maybe a handful of pictures are different angles that cover all the fans, not too close and not too far away.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 30, 2014)

I think it the insulation of the NH D15. Paste and mounting


----------



## Arvutistuudio (Jul 30, 2014)

normal temps with that cooler @ stock OC with full load - about 75 degrees, depending ambient temps.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 30, 2014)

With that cooler I doubt it will hit 70c stock with prime. Maybe higher with IBT


----------



## Arvutistuudio (Jul 30, 2014)

Jetster said:


> With that cooler I doubt it will hit 70c stock with prime. Maybe higher with IBT



4790K is a little bit warmer than 4770K but not that much. So it will all vary cuz the chips are different.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 30, 2014)

Arvutistuudio said:


> 4790K is a little bit warmer than 4770K but not that much. So it will all vary cuz the chips are different.


Negative. 8c cooler on average. But its not the point. He need to look at his paste and installation


----------



## Sasqui (Jul 30, 2014)

mcraygsx said:


> my IDLE Volt is 0.672v.
> 
> Here it is from CPUZ
> http://i.imgur.com/xclBySe.png
> ...



Need LOAD voltage, not idle.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 30, 2014)

Why are you using Prime95 on a Hasswell cpu?

Toss that shit away and use either AIDA64 stress or Intel's own XTU program. 
Prime isn't made nor plays nice with these chips and if anybody wants to argue the fact just search it out 

40c at idle is high IMO and being on air it should be lower then my water cooling. At 73f ambient for me at 4.9ghz with all low power states off I'm sitting around 28-32c with the system closed up.

I'd look at re- doing the Tim job and go from there to see if you can improve the temps.

Try the other stress tests I mentioned and see what the load tells look like. Others say check the auto voltage and if you can set it to 1.175v as a base point unless you know the voltage at stock.

Clear the CMOS..
Boot into the bios and select optimal settings and select enter then boot back into the bios and look at what the cpu voltage shows..  Mine is 1.040

Asus love to hammer the auto voltages to the system because mine on auto is running 1.25v lol
That's 4.7-4.8ghz for this chip.


----------



## Ruyki (Jul 30, 2014)

89°C at load is way too high. You should be getting 65-70°C with high end air like you have.

40°C at idle is also real high, I have like 30°C on mine.

You should probably reattach your cooler and post your load voltage here.


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 30, 2014)

I have the same CPU, cooler and ambient temperature but it is in a test bench and it sits at max 70 C with the PVM control doing AIDA64. 4.59 GHz /1.274 V.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jul 30, 2014)

Arvutistuudio said:


> 4790K is a little bit warmer than 4770K but not that much. So it will all vary cuz the chips are different.



I thought intel gave the 4790K better TIM like solider not paste if this is the case the 4790K should have way better temps than a 4770K!


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 30, 2014)

That guy that quoted about the 4790k is slightly warmer then a 4770k doesn't know what the hell he's talking about!

A 4790k is cooler then a 4770k because the thermal interface is different.


----------



## avatar_raq (Jul 30, 2014)

Could that old noctua D14 be full of dust? If so, try cleaning it with compressed air can, or *uninstall it, take it outside *and use a standard air blower.
As mentioned above, pictures of your case and thermal paste on the CPU can be helpful to pinpoint the cause of your high temps.


----------



## Vario (Aug 1, 2014)

There has to be something wrong with the contact between the nhd14 and the cpu's heat spreader.  Check to make sure both of them are bare metal with no clear sticker on the nhd14 contact plate (sometimes manufacturers put one there to prevent scratches), clean them with isopropyl, then reapply thermal paste with a grain of rice amount  (imagine a rice grain going north-south, not east-west) in the center of the metal heat spreader on the cpu.


----------



## Terepin (Aug 9, 2014)

Well, I have MAXIMUS VII HERO and CPU at idle has around 35 degrees with same cooler.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Aug 9, 2014)

Once i get my board back ill be able to test what temps i get with water.


----------



## Tim McManus (Oct 17, 2014)

Hey,

I know this is late, but I am using the exact same mobo and the exact same CPU. I had some initial temp problems when I first installed the chip, but if you upgrade the BIOS to the most current version (1603), it handles the voltages much more efficiently and I am getting idle temps around 29-33C. The only issue I run into is running an FPU stress test using AIDA64, but I've read that these stress tests can overvolt your CPU and should not be relied upon. Hopefully you were able to solve the issues as I did!


----------



## mcraygsx (Oct 18, 2014)

Tim McManus said:


> Hey,
> 
> I know this is late, but I am using the exact same mobo and the exact same CPU. I had some initial temp problems when I first installed the chip, but if you upgrade the BIOS to the most current version (1603), it handles the voltages much more efficiently and I am getting idle temps around 29-33C. The only issue I run into is running an FPU stress test using AIDA64, but I've read that these stress tests can overvolt your CPU and should not be relied upon. Hopefully you were able to solve the issues as I did!



I will update the BIOS tonight and see if that makes a different during LOAD temperatures.


----------

